# Test E, EQ, Deca blend recipe



## Btails (Aug 17, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone has a recipe for Test E, EQ, Deca?

Looking to do something like 350 test E, 250 Deca, 250 EQ / 2ml

Going to do EO, may do 50/50 EO with MCT

Anyone do anything similar?


----------



## bbuck (Aug 18, 2021)

I make 400T 400Deca and 200EQ and separately. Then blend the finished product to the levels they want. Not much more volume, and probably less PIP i would think. And i can mix them to what ever amounts i want for the next cycle without having to make more.


----------



## Btails (Sep 2, 2021)

bbuck said:


> I make 400T 400Deca and 200EQ and separately. Then blend the finished product to the levels they want. Not much more volume, and probably less PIP i would think. And i can mix them to what ever amounts i want for the next cycle without having to make more.



What recipe you using? What carrier oils and percentages?

Thanks


----------



## bbuck (Sep 2, 2021)

Btails said:


> What recipe you using? What carrier oils and percentages?
> 
> Thanks



My general go to is 2/20 with MCT oil.


----------



## Btails (Sep 2, 2021)

bbuck said:


> My general go to is 2/20 with MCT oil.



Thanks!


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Oct 7, 2021)

I have a recipe, draw up 1cc of 350 test e, 1cc of deca 250, and 1cc of eq 250.  Then inject.  Nlended...


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Oct 7, 2021)

Bull_Nuts said:


> I have a recipe, draw up 1cc of 350 test e, 1cc of deca 250, and 1cc of eq 250.  Then inject.  Nlended...



Blended


----------



## Btails (Oct 10, 2021)

Bull_Nuts said:


> I have a recipe, draw up 1cc of 350 test e, 1cc of deca 250, and 1cc of eq 250.  Then inject.  Nlended...



Ya... not sure where you got the idea I was retarded from but very intelligent post bud!


----------

